# Konica Hexanon AR 50mm F1.7



## EleanorW (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a quick question... Does anyone know if this lens would work with Sony? All I have been able to find out about it so far is that it works with Konica Minolta cameras... and I know that Minolta lenses work with Sony.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm afraid that the lens is not suitable for anything much except for use on the old KONICA-mount film slr cameras. It is not a Minolta A mount lens, nor a Sony Alpha mount lens, but a Konica AR bayonet mount lens.

There is no adapter made that I am familiar with that will adapt this lens to the newer Alpha mount,and I am pretty familiar with lens adapters. The problem is two-fold: first, the Konica system AR bayonet lens system's flange-to-film register distance was very short,meaning any adapter would need a glass element to get infinity focusing, and second, the Alpha mount system uses NO external aperture ring, but instead adjusts the apertures electronically,meaning that there's no way to make a "simple" lens adapter.

The Konica AR lens system is kind of a dead-end now as far as 35mm style d-slr body use is concerned. THERE IS ONE SOLUTION currently available, and that is to use it on a Panasonic G1 or G1H camera, which is the new Micro 4/3 format camera system. This camera system is VERY adaptable to lenses from all sorts of makers and eras. But for use on normal d-slr bodies, the Konica AR bayonet mount lenses are basically non-starters.


----------



## vanax (Dec 31, 2009)

Have the E-P1 m4/3 but inherited a 1973 Konica T3 with several lenses that have bayonet mounts. I wonder if there is an adapter for the lenses for the E-P1.
Cheers, Vanax

The Konica AR lens system is kind of a dead-end now as far as 35mm style d-slr body use is concerned. THERE IS ONE SOLUTION currently available, and that is to use it on a Panasonic G1 or G1H camera, which is the new Micro 4/3 format camera system. This camera system is VERY adaptable to lenses from all sorts of makers and eras. But for use on normal d-slr bodies, the Konica AR bayonet mount lenses are basically non-starters.[/QUOTE]


----------

